# Hair loss around eye



## BlossomWitch (Jan 11, 2019)

I searched the forum for an answer so I’m sorry if this is a repeat question! My bun recently got sick and his eye was very runny, the meds are fully kicked in now and we have been working at cleaning all the gunk out but the fur is pulling out completely when we are pulling it apart (gently of course!). He has a big bald spot now and I’m so worried it won’t grow back!!! Have googled this but am not getting a solid yes or no for specifically around the eye. 

New to this forum but please help! I feel so awful for him and there’s still a few clumpies to try and get out but I don’t want to mess up his face and leave so much sensitive skin exposed.


----------



## JBun (Jan 11, 2019)

If the eye drainage stops then the fur will most likely grow back. For some rabbits it can take some time though, as they can have slow fur growth. So maybe at his next molt when he has new fur growth coming in all over his body.

If he continues to have drainage from the eye, this will continue to affect the furs ability to grow back, so the drainage being stopped is key.


----------



## BlossomWitch (Jan 11, 2019)

JBun said:


> If the eye drainage stops then the fur will most likely grow back. For some rabbits it can take some time though, as they can have slow fur growth. So maybe at his next molt when he has new fur growth coming in all over his body.
> 
> If he continues to have drainage from the eye, this will continue to affect the furs ability to grow back, so the drainage being stopped is key.




That’s great news, thank you! His eye drops helped and he is now off of those with a few days left on his antibiotics. So hopefully it doesn’t come back!


----------

